# Wow this industry



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

When i thought things couldnt be any more of a joke a large drywall contractor rang me saying i need really good contractors thats why i calling blah blah i am willing to pay you $4.45 including gst to hang and stop no cornice and obviously there is extras exys...square set but the base rate i am like wtf i charged $6 just to stop lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> When i thought things couldnt be any more of a joke a large drywall contractor rang me saying i need really good contractors thats why i calling blah blah i am willing to pay you $4.45 including gst to hang and stop no cornice and obviously there is extras exys...square set but the base rate i am like wtf i charged $6 just to stop lol


Typical eh, they want really good contractors and a spot on job, but want to pay crap money. Hope you told him to take a long run off a short pier.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

My actuallt response was.....bahhhhahaha then hung up i was amused


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's more amusing _*telling *_them you'll start immediately.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's more amusing _*telling *_them you'll start immediately.


Yeah if i was that large contractor and some one jumped at it id be like crap who have i hired:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And u have to.buy your own mud a well after that outrageous price it's a joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

You get $6 a square meter to finish? Thats really good imo. The rate here is no where near that. Pretty sure its more like $2.50ish plus gst. Not 100% sure on that, not entirely sure how much the boss takes. If you don't mid me asking, what are your hanging rates and cornicing rates. Totally fine if you don't want to answer


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Guy like that , I tell em . You work one day hanging and one day finishing with my crew and you'll double that offer. Goodby


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah all good mate i dont get those rates i am not a sub contractor i am the contractor its my business so i roughly charge $18 a meter supply and install but mostly do reno work better coin then new houses


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

$2.50 is going rate for stop in melbourne to mate


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Woah!!! That's super low 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, you guys don't work for volume builders though do you? 

Just want to add a point, you can't really hate on someone for asking if you'll do work for a certain price. If you agree to a price, and they screw you down, or promise the world and don't deliver, hate all you want. But think of it from their perspective, they need work done, and are offering you work, no need to be mad/rude because they cant pay you as well you'd like. Just my 2c


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

sheep said:


> Yeah, you guys don't work for volume builders though do you?
> 
> Just want to add a point, you can't really hate on someone for asking if you'll do work for a certain price. If you agree to a price, and they screw you down, or promise the world and don't deliver, hate all you want. But think of it from their perspective, they need work done, and are offering you work, no need to be mad/rude because they cant pay you as well you'd like. Just my 2c


In my case can pay as well as i would like they just chose not to lol


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Woah!!! That's super low
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats the rates for stopping in melb for contactors who do volume builder whats the metre rate in perth aussie


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> $2.50 is going rate for stop in melbourne to mate


You are kidding aren't you? I can't speak for other parts of NZ but the going rate here is $6 + gst(15%) per sqm, square stop, beads, cornice etc is all extra on top of that.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

can some one translate what "stop" for me?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> can some one translate what "stop" for me?


Finishing the board. A finisher.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I forget exactly what the definition of Gibber Is. Hanger I think.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Thats the rates for stopping in melb for contactors who do volume builder whats the metre rate in perth aussie



Not sure as haven't done for years last I heard for project builders was $3.50 to hang and $5.5
Flush and cornice
Plus extras and gst

I pay a good trade $5 to hang and $7.5 to flush n cornice

Also going rate for supply and install here is between $25-$30psm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

sheep said:


> Yeah, you guys don't work for volume builders though do you?
> 
> Just want to add a point, you can't really hate on someone for asking if you'll do work for a certain price. If you agree to a price, and they screw you down, or promise the world and don't deliver, hate all you want. But think of it from their perspective, they need work done, and are offering you work, no need to be mad/rude because they cant pay you as well you'd like. Just my 2c


True that sheep but...
They do a lot more work than us yes, but they get there materials waaaay cheaper they can afford to pay more trust me, they've only prob got a couple admin In The office and couple supervisors and a factory to lease/own
But the volume of work that comes out of them more than covers there overheads


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I gonna go work for aussie at those rates


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> True that sheep but...
> They do a lot more work than us yes, but they get there materials waaaay cheaper they can afford to pay more trust me, they've only prob got a couple admin In The office and couple supervisors and a factory to lease/own
> But the volume of work that comes out of them more than covers there overheads
> 
> ...


Yeah it was just a case of greed


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> can some one translate what "stop" for me?


As in stop/fill a hole etc, the board here is called gibboard, gib for short (Pronounced "Jib"), so taper = gibstopper.
Square stop in Oz = square set (top angle).
We like to mix it up on this forum to confuse the hell out of everyone :thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> $2.50 is going rate for stop in melbourne to mate


who's working for this rate 

give me his phone no

definitely I will get rich :clap:


PS for this money I don't even get up in the morning


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> I gonna go work for aussie at those rates



Haha yer man but price of living here is high so it's same same


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Kiwiman said:


> As in stop/fill a hole etc, the board here is called gibboard, gib for short (Pronounced "Jib"), so taper = gibstopper.
> 
> Square stop in Oz = square set (top angle).
> 
> We like to mix it up on this forum to confuse the hell out of everyone :thumbup:



Haha I know a few kiwi flushers over here, I thought they were calling it gyp as in short for gyprock


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

You Victorians have weird names for everything. Where the hell did gibboard come from?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That's the Kiwis. There board is branded Gib.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

Ah. Makes sense then.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont even know why i am sooking about rates i havent done a job on rates in years all renos and i just say the amoun i want i am lucky i guess


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

I wish people here were willing to pay for Reno work, I like it. To build is here is still cheap. So there's no money in most Reno's. Upside is, there's plenty of building.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In melbourne we have a lot of both so much that new build plasterers busy and reno plasterers busy like i do new home prob 3 a year but the rest of the 362 days a year smashing out renos


----------

